# New Winchester Blind Side Hex Shot



## I_Shock_Em

I picked up a hunting magazine while grocery shopping the other day and came across these new shells that Winchester is coming out with. I also read that they will run $19-$21 per box. I may have to give em a try !$



Winchester Ammunition is introducing one of the most innovative shotshell loads in the brands 144-year history.

The new Blind Side ammunition combines ground-breaking, stacked HEX Shot technology and the new Diamond Cut Wad in the most deadly Winchester waterfowl load available.

Loaded with 100 percent HEX Shot, you get more pellets on target, a larger kill zone and more trauma inducing pellets than ever before, meaning quick kill shots.

This is a superior duck and goose load that weve spent a tremendous amount of time designing and perfecting, said Brett Flaugher, vice president of Sales and Marketing for Winchester Ammunition. As the industry leader in innovative new products, this product is without question, a quality product that waterfowl hunters can shoot with confidence.


Winchester Blind Side Waterfowl Ammunition
Key Features of Blind Side Ammunition

High Packing Density With the unique shape of HEX Shot, we can literally pack the shot into the wad shot cup more efficiently to give the hunter up to 15 percent more shot pellets per shell.
Hex Steel Shot Six-sided, multiple-edged shot provides increased trauma and wound channels, resulting in fast kills and 250 percent more trauma. The shot is designed to hit waterfowl like high-velocity tumbling brickspreventing over penetration and maximizing energy deposit and knock-down shock within the bird.
Diamond Cut Wad The Blind Side Diamond Cut Wad is designed to maximize pattern performance of Hex Shot, resulting in consistent patterns that increase the kill zone up to 25 percent. Blind Side HEX Shot and the Diamond Cut Wad system is also choke responsive, providing consistent patterns through improved cylinder, modified or full choke systems.


----------



## Mushijobah

Talk about utilizing volume to the fullest... They look pretty sweet.


----------



## BobcatJB

Shocker-

At this point, nothing can "hurt" your shooting, only help!


----------



## Mushijobah

Now that's the kind of post I like! ^^^


----------



## firstflight111

just a hot tip there 27.99 i have 3 boxes of them ...and no john did not give them to me


----------



## firstflight111

BobcatJB said:


> Shocker-
> 
> At this point, nothing can "hurt" your shooting, only help!


bawhahahahahaha


----------



## I_Shock_Em

arent we all just sooooo funny. where'd you pick up those shells at firstflight? Arkansas? I read that they were not gonna be on store shelves until june/july of this year. As for my shooting, i say we all get together sometime for a round of sporting clays....we'll see who needs work on their shooting then (cough cough... john/kyle)


----------



## firstflight111

I_Shock_Em said:


> arent we all just sooooo funny. where'd you pick up those shells at firstflight? Arkansas? I read that they were not gonna be on store shelves until june/july of this year. As for my shooting, i say we all get together sometime for a round of sporting clays....we'll see who needs work on their shooting then (cough cough... john/kyle)


where'd you pick up those shells at Arkansas
yea some were around there  

we all get together sometime for a round of sporting clays....we'll see who needs work on their shooting then 

with my new gun that does not miss ..you will just cry


----------



## huntindoggie22

Ive seen that gun miss


----------



## firstflight111

shhhhhhhhhhhh no you have not


----------

